# What to expect?



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

So Ted is now 8.5 months old and it would appear that we have now progressed to the 'teenage' phase.

He has started to lift his leg to pee and forgets his name! He is not paying attention to me in his training class, he has selective hearing (he can hear me open a pack of cheese in the kitchen but he can't hear me shouting his name when he is swimming after a flock of geese!!!!) His zoomies have also returned and he seems to be quite 'chewy'.

I just wondered if anyone can give me any guidance on what to expect during this phase e.g how long it will last? how his behaviour/energy levels will change?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Buy a shotgun and take pup geese hunting!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gem - watch O Brother -where art thou - the 3 sirens song ! Just You & V & the DEVIL !!!!! the DEVIL in the V does come out now & then - take sometime & put him back in the PUP - LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

